# My Bro's New Toy



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

My brother has been flying microlights and hang gliders for years, this is him in his latest microlight,

arent they just like planes now

sam


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

That's a Microlight?!! It just looks like a plane as you say!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Bloody hell, not seen one like that before


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Awesome! I love the registration to...


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

very nice love the cartoon at the front


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

When does a microlight become a plane?


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Stanford said:


> When does a microlight become a plane?


When it stays under a certain weight


----------



## renykeny (Nov 24, 2006)

ballpark, what do these things cost????


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Â£20k fully built, Â£11k in kit form


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

from wiki

Europe

The definition of a microlight according to the Joint Aviation Authorities document JAR-1 is an aeroplane having no more than two seats, maximum stall speed (VS0) of 35 knots (65 km/h) CAS, and a maximum take-off mass of no more than:


300 kg for a landplane, single seater; or
450 kg for a landplane, two-seater; or
330 kg for an amphibian or floatplane, single seater; or
495 kg for an amphibian or floatplane, two-seater, provided that a microlight capable of operating as both a floatplane and a landplane falls below both MTOM limits, as appropriate.
_Foot-launched aircraft are excluded from this definition._

Talking of foot launched I was in Halford car park the other week and this guy came over on the scrounge. He was after some fuses that Halfords don't stock, an odd size but I had some, I asked him what it was for as I'd never used them and always wondered what they fitted. In the back of his van was one of those big fans on a back pack you hook up to a parachute!


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

G-Hulk goes 100mph,,,,,,,,,,,ooops


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

It just looks like a plane. Love the hulk image on it and the reg plate.  Pretty cool i would say.


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

sssammm said:


> G-Hulk goes 100mph,,,,,,,,,,,ooops


In the same way my 50cc learner motorbike only ever did 29mph ?


----------



## SeattleMike (Apr 22, 2008)

Ultralight or Microlight status is usually determined by weight and stall speed.

I've had a pilots license since the 80's (Got it at Kiddlington airport near oxford), but havent flown for the last few years just because

of the expense. I've been really inspired though to look into micro/ultralights. They're cheap to buy, cheap to run, and really pretty

safe. Also here in the US there very few regulations regarding them, no license required, no tax etc etc.

They're also available with ballistic parachutes that will bring the whole aircraft down on the chute.

Take a look at these old ww1 biplane replicas. All qualify as microlights.

http://www.ultralightnews.ca/airventure03/.../mifighter1.jpg

http://www.ultralightnews.com/ssulbg/image...le-aircraft.jpg


----------



## seamonkies (Jan 12, 2008)

SeattleMike said:


> Also here in the US there very few regulations regarding them, *no license required*...


No license required?

Anyone can just fly one of these things?

I suppose at 300kg for a single seater, they wouldn't do too much damage if they were to crash into a house or building.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

seamonkies said:


> SeattleMike said:
> 
> 
> > Also here in the US there very few regulations regarding them, *no license required*...
> ...


Imagine a 300kg motorbike crashing into a house at 100mph? i would think plenty of damage

sam


----------

